# Will a heat transfer work on burlap?



## evt1984 (Jul 2, 2015)

I currently make burlap prints with my inkjet printer. (I run the burlap through my Epson WF3620 and print directly on the burlap). It works great, but I've started wondering--the WF3620 uses pigment ink...so would i technically be able to print onto transfer paper and then heat press onto the burlap?

As you can imagine, running burlap through the printer is pretty rough on it, and I frequently deal with jams, having to clean the print heads, etc. Don't get me wrong--it's worked GREAT for me and my business, but I'd love to look into something a little quicker and more efficient. 

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

evt1984 said:


> I currently make burlap prints with my inkjet printer. (I run the burlap through my Epson WF3620 and print directly on the burlap). It works great, but I've started wondering--the WF3620 uses pigment ink...so would i technically be able to print onto transfer paper and then heat press onto the burlap?
> 
> As you can imagine, running burlap through the printer is pretty rough on it, and I frequently deal with jams, having to clean the print heads, etc. Don't get me wrong--it's worked GREAT for me and my business, but I'd love to look into something a little quicker and more efficient.
> 
> ...


Heat transfer paper is a different process it does not work with rough texture surface like burlap. The polymer sits on top of the substrate and does not penetrate into the fabric like direct printing on it.


----------



## Artistic Impress (Jun 2, 2015)

Plastisol transfers would work.


----------



## xferexpert (Jun 8, 2015)

We regularly use inkjet heat transfer paper to transfer to burlap with great success. We buy PermaTrans by NuCoat. 

If you use the hot peel method, the transfers go into the fabric and don't sit on the top like a sticker. It makes great burlap banners and decorations, etc.


----------



## mfeinc2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

xferexpert said:


> We regularly use inkjet heat transfer paper to transfer to burlap with great success. We buy PermaTrans by NuCoat.
> 
> If you use the hot peel method, the transfers go into the fabric and don't sit on the top like a sticker. It makes great burlap banners and decorations, etc.


Where do you buy PermaTrans from?


----------



## xferexpert (Jun 8, 2015)

mfeinc2012 said:


> Where do you buy PermaTrans from?


We buy from the manufacturer, NuCoat, and I think there are some resellers out there as well.


----------



## mfeinc2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you used the Perma Trans Glitter? If yes, did it work out for you?


----------



## xferexpert (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes - we're a small shop and do lots of novelty work. PermaTrans is an extensive line of novelty heat transfer papers - including their glitter. We did a project layering glitter over opaque transfers that turned out very nicely. It is intended for light fabrics and works really well in that application as well.


----------



## mfeinc2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you! Would you be able to post some pics of your work using the PermaTrans?


----------



## xferexpert (Jun 8, 2015)

mfeinc2012 said:


> Thank you! Would you be able to post some pics of your work using the PermaTrans?


No prob! Here's one of their light transfer product used on burlap wine bags (for a wedding order) and one of the glitter transfer we did for a dance team. The glitter is a bit hard to capture with pics though...
Enjoy!


----------



## shohaida (Mar 15, 2018)

I have been searching for confirmation that the inkjet heat transfer paper is suitable for burlap before buying the papers. When I tried ordering from China, the suppliers were unable to confirm that their papers were compatible with burlap. Can anyone give feedback regarding this paper from China?


----------



## Leisureboy (Feb 11, 2012)

xferexpert said:


> We regularly use inkjet heat transfer paper to transfer to burlap with great success. We buy PermaTrans by NuCoat.
> 
> If you use the hot peel method, the transfers go into the fabric and don't sit on the top like a sticker. It makes great burlap banners and decorations, etc.


Thanks for this. We've been talking about printing on burlap. How broad a weave does hot peel heat transfer work on? Is there a noticeable limit?


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

There is a process that will work but the time per piece is between 8 to 10 minutes.

The cost per transfer is for a letter size around $2.25.

If these times and cost fit you may ask for additional information
AL 1-908-213-2830


----------



## jennritz (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm also trying to print on burlap (12 oz)using heat transfer paper. I'm not having much luck. The image has detail-but isn't vibrant. I don't want my transfer to be as vibrant as vinyl-but I need some! I'm printing with the oki C831-TS. Do you think printing using a white toner would get the results I'm looking for? I hate to spend the money for the same results. Should I use a different process entirely?? Any advice is welcome!!


----------

